# How do you clean your sensor?



## RGF (Feb 15, 2016)

If you are out in the field for an extended period (away from Canon Services or another service center), how do you clean your sensor?

On the flip slide, what do you avoid (besides acetone and a stiff wire brush)?

Thanks


----------



## candc (Feb 15, 2016)

the best thing I have found is a rocket blower and eyelead gel stick. much easier and more effective than swabbing. 

I have read that canon service also uses the gelsticks


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi RGF. 
I use an Arctic Butterfly to clean now, I had been doing wet cleans, tried the Arctic Butterfly and it worked really well, only chance I go back to wet is if a mark appears to be oil based and won't shift with the Arctic Butterfly. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2016)

I do what lensrentals does. 

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2010/04/how-to-clean-a-camera-sensor


----------



## candc (Feb 15, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> I do what lensrentals does.
> 
> http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2010/04/how-to-clean-a-camera-sensor



that lensrentals video is a good "how to". i am going to have to get one of those sensor pens and a loupe. ive got some spots on a 6d sensor that i just cant seem to get off.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 15, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> I generally use the Arctic Butterfly brush which works beautifully. If I have an oil spot, then I wet clean with a sensor swab.



+1 Arctic Butterfly by Visible Dust is the way to go.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 15, 2016)

Just yesterday cleaned my body, maybe 6 months since last time so there were several spots already.

First rocket blower, then swab trough once (back and forth). Took test image, couple spots left. New swab round. This time one tiny spot. Good enough -> go out shooting.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 15, 2016)

candc said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I do what lensrentals does.
> ...



Interesting video. Might consider getting those, although my current system works good enough and usually takes <5 minutes, so might be lazy and stay with the current system.


----------



## RGF (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks. I looked for the sensor dust stamp at B&H but could not find it.

what is the product name? Where canI find it?


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 15, 2016)

My method, employed since my first DSLR (11 years ago, the 350D) - seems to work well.

I use the rocket blower - holding camera upside down in sensor cleaning mode (with full battery). The rocket blower dislodges many / most of the dust particles. Sometimes I use tweezers (to grab) or very carefully use a moist cotton bud, (to absorb) hunks of dust that are on the inside of the mount area. 

After that, I then use wet swab (usually once in 1 direction, and turn swab over, and once in other direction), with the camera face-up on a steady surface, and with good light - and the swab in my right (steady / writing) hand.

This works good enough for me. Occasionally some very small bits of dust are left, but these are not noticeable in the real world (unless really looking for a particular one and you know where it is). 

My 7D's 'auto sensor cleaning' does seem to mean it has less dust than the 350D sensor (if used in the same environments / by the same amount).

I found reading (& viewing) other cleaning options interesting (and potentially useful).

Regards

Paul 8)


----------

